# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  riscatto leasing

## carlo1970

Avendo contratto un leasing per l'arredamento degli uffici di una società ed essendo giunto a scadenza, si è deciso di riscattare i beni e pertanto pagare il relativo importo.
Contabilmente come ci dobbiamo comportare? Quale valore dobbiamo dare ai beni?
Grazie in anticipo per i chiarimenti.... :Confused:

----------


## Speedy

> Avendo contratto un leasing per l'arredamento degli uffici di una societ&#224; ed essendo giunto a scadenza, si &#232; deciso di riscattare i beni e pertanto pagare il relativo importo.
> Contabilmente come ci dobbiamo comportare? Quale valore dobbiamo dare ai beni?
> Grazie in anticipo per i chiarimenti....

  Basta registrare la fattura del riscatto per il valore ivi indicato.
Ai fini degli studi di settore, secondo me, va indicato il valore di costo originario pagato dal locatore fino alla scadenza del contratto. Dopo il riscatto indicherei solamente il valore di acquisto indicato nella fattura di riscatto. 
Ciao

----------


## carlo1970

Grazie per l'aiuto.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## royfrog

per le auto con leasing detraibile al 40%?

----------

